# Holes in my bread?



## htc (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, Does anyone know how to prevent my bread from having big air holes in it. This hasn't happened when I am making a regular loaf of bread, but it happens every time I make a loaf of cheese bread (or anthing else that requires something swirled in the middle.  The bread tastes fun, but it just looks kind of ugly. When I am shaping the loaf, I try to make it tight and pinch it at every roll. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 9, 2005)

Do you make cuts in the top of the dough to allow gases to escape?


----------



## htc (Nov 9, 2005)

No, should I do this on the second rise or just before putting in the oven?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 9, 2005)

Last step before baking.


----------

